# Countif/s and Sumif/s by row with Dynamic arrays



## xaikus506 (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi I have a problem, when I perform Sumifs and countifs with dynamic array it counts/sum the content of the entire array. I wonder if there is a way for it that the formula will execute it per row but will still spill in a certain amount of column with counta?


----------



## xaikus506 (Dec 19, 2022)

xaikus506 said:


> Hi I have a problem, when I perform Sumifs and countifs with dynamic array it counts/sum the content of the entire array. I wonder if there is a way for it that the formula will execute it per row but will still spill in a certain amount of column with counta?


Hi I figured out the solution, Use the following syntax: =Byrow(Offset(reference,0,0,Counta()),Lambda(x,sumif(x,".>=0",x) I hope it helps


----------

